# which Solar panel



## Bever (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok ,this subject has probably been aired before, have got a small panel for trickle charging the battery which was fine last year but if i'm using a 240v/12v coldbox then descide i want to use the laptop etc etc i fear my small panel isn't going to be big enough. i've only got a campervan so space is at a premium, need something to pop on the roof so what do i go for. Anyone got any suggestions

Regards 

Pete


----------



## GeoNomad (Apr 19, 2011)

I just had the 50W model from Stone Wind and Solar fitted.

At £189 I was bit dubious about it.

But after one week, I am elated. The leisure battery is always full and I don't worry about running the heater and lights and the laptop all evening long.

It fits easily on the small roof of my Romahome and is quite inconspicuous, too.

I have one of those small panels (any offers now that it is redundant?) that is good for keeping the starter battery topped up when leaving the van parked for long periods, but wasn't very useful for providing enough power for my computing needs if I was parked. But then, I am a power user, as they say.

Peter


----------



## maingate (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Pete,

I got the 90 watt solar panel from Stone and I am delighted with its performance. They had special offers on when I bought mine and I was happy to pay just a bit more than the ebay ones. I believe that a quality panel gives out more output than a cheap one.

I find my laptop is quite heavy on the batteries and I am starting to look at alternatives which are not so power hungry.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 19, 2011)

Just to give you an idea how it will look on your roof.( see attachment) Not enough space then try one 80 or 90 watt panel, it should serve your purpose. Good idea to have 2 x 110Ah batts: if again space is a problem, then a 180Ah will see you okay for years to come.  Good luck.


----------



## solarman (Apr 20, 2011)

the bigger the better (if it fits),i 've got an 80 watt panel which is going on my Transit roof anytime soon,if i can post a progress report with pics i will do so.Have tested this panel with a couple of 80 amp batts in pararllel and run most things in the garden shed
and batts were always topped up nicely,so the higher the wattage you can afford and if it fits on your roof is the way to go,you can never have enough charging power over here,but most importantly make sure you have a large AH capacity in your leisure battery and it is a deep cycle type not a starter/car battery,
Solarman.
added today.

Well after a break and a few more camper trips to Wales,i finally managed to fit the solar panel to the roof,it was a fiddly job
and at times it was windy up there,but it had to be done while the weather was dry!I used Tigerseal on the brackets and haven't screwed or bolted it down yet(still an option for later as i haave predrilled some screw holes in advance)Cleaned the roof where it was to be in contact with the brackets and scratched both surfaces to give a key for the sealant and put plenty on,Had to mofify the bracket with some square cutouts where the mounts are bolted for finger access behind the bolt and nuts as i wouldn't have any way of getting to them after once it was mounted.Drilled through roof for cable access and put a cable gland for weatherproofing and securing the cable against movement and finally connected it all up,Tested with a multimeter before final fixing,but now sun has gone down so will have to check charging tommorrow daytime.
Here's some pics for you....









































Have been on the motorway with it today driving up to 60mph and so far it's solid,will take some pics of solar charger
showing charging readings tommorrow,
Solarman


----------



## Bever (Apr 26, 2011)

remembering i only have a smallish campervan if i buy a 40w panel how do i go about wiring it up, will it have to go through a regulator first or straight into a lighter socket. I don't have a leisure battery so it will just service the main battery


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 26, 2011)

With solar - and especially if it is needed to supply any significant amount of power - there is really only one way to go about it. This means analyzing desired lifestyle, driving habits (if your habitation battery is also charged by the engine alternator), your usage habits (often the hardest part), where geographically you are going to use it and what time of the year (because solar panels don't work as well or as long as many believe).

Relying on your engine battery to provide any power to the living quarters is asking for a dead flat battery at the most inconvenient time so that might need to be your first step before solar. 100Ah sealed battery charged from the alternator via a split-charge relay.
That will give you the capability of a night wildcamping - or maybe two if you are very frugal with electricity -  provided you drive for at least two hours before and after. Then you can add solar - the more the better - and a solar regulator, to boost the battery charge on sunny days and this will allow you to extend your wilding endurance by a day or two or even indefinitely in nice sunny conditions.

Problems come when things don't go to plan. Couple of days rainy weather means no solar input. Drive for only half an hour a day and too little charge is put into the batteries. Use a TV or laptop or heater for too long, or every light on for hours and the battery will end up dead flat. Not a matter of if, but when and then it is VERY important to get it charged up ASAP and this means a night on hookups running a quality mains 3-stage charger rated at at least 10 amps as an absolute minimum.

I mentioned lifestyle as a major factor and my remarks above assume a long term vacation or full-timing with mostly wild camping as I do. If you are an occasional weekend warrior - say 10 weekends a year and that is it, or no requirement for much wilding, or every second night on EHU -  then the problem and the solution is entirely different and your most cost-effective solution would be to buy the cheapest biggest starting battery you can find, take it out of the vehicle to charge it at home (because it will be a normal flooded battery and needs to be charged in the open), stick it in just before you leave and run your habitation on that for two days and when you get back home, take it out and charge it up again with your elcheapo 4 amp taper charger. Sure, the battery will last anywhere from one to three seasons but you can buy a lot of batteries for what it will cost to set up a properly-designed solar system.

BTW you will hear amazing stories of how people install a 50Watt solar panel and a 100Ah battery and enjoy a comfortable RV lifestyle using all the power they want. I suggest you don't take too much notice of these claims unless you have full details of every aspect of their lifestyle so you can assess whether it would suit you too.


----------



## Airecraft (Apr 26, 2011)

An alternative to fitting a panel on the roof is to carry it in the van and plug it into a 12v socket when needed. The advantages of this method are that, on average over a day, you will get twice the ampage as the panel can be kept at right angles to the sun, and you do not have to worry about parking in shade under trees etc. There is also no fitting costs if you already have a 12v socket. If you want to leave the van and are worried about security you can still pop the panel onto the roof.
Obviously there is the hassle of setting it up. I use this system because I carry kayaks on the roof so a permanent fixing wasn't an option. However, even without the need for roof space, I would now stay with my 80w roaming panel for the extra charge you get from it - very important in a UK winter with low sun.
An 80w panel will supply our needs indefinitely in fine weather (4 weeks without hook-up in France last summer) using LED lighting and a 35W laptop for TV. In the UK in winter it extends the duration of a 110 Ah battery from 2 days to 3.


----------



## Nosha (Apr 26, 2011)

An angled panel is up to 30% more efficient. Someone is now selling one on an adapted sat dish mount so you can wind it up and rotate it. If the claim of 30% improvement is true then a portable (roof or floor standing) panel can be 30% smaller which is at least 30% cheaper!!


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 26, 2011)

Nosha said:


> An angled panel is up to 30% more efficient. Someone is now selling one on an adapted sat dish mount so you can wind it up and rotate it. If the claim of 30% improvement is true then a portable (roof or floor standing) panel can be 30% smaller which is at least 30% cheaper!!


That percentage varies roughly in direct proportion to the latitude
All comes down to the usual trade of between cost, convenience and efficiency. Any variable mount is going to cost money and add to the wind drag and danger of being damaged and any simple system of stays is going to require getting on to the roof and both require attention from the camper evry time the camp is set up. Portable ones need to be shifted every couple of hours to get the claimed benefit and if they are on the ground they are prone to damage and theft.

Far easier, far more convenient and probably just as cost effective to add an extra panel.
Strangest reasoning applies to those with a fully-automatic system having a single 60 watt panel. Two thousand quids worth of machinery just to get a bit more output out of a piddling little panel that is worth four hundred quid tops.


----------



## solarman (May 2, 2011)

Bever said:


> Ok ,this subject has probably been aired before, have got a small panel for trickle charging the battery which was fine last year but if i'm using a 240v/12v coldbox then descide i want to use the laptop etc etc i fear my small panel isn't going to be big enough. i've only got a campervan so space is at a premium, need something to pop on the roof so what do i go for. Anyone got any suggestions
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pete


get a tape measure up on your roof and find the best available free area and measure it,then look for dimensions quoted on the solar panels being sold,again go for the highest wattage and also the biggest AH capacity leisure battery to ensure it doesn't run flat even though your solar panel may not charge it back up quickly enough,but you may still need to have regular full charging periods,
Solarman.


----------



## Tony Lee (May 2, 2011)

Another question to ask people is what sort of fridge do they have and what do you run it on when camped. 
If their answer is gas, and your answer is electricity, then you can just about ignore any claimed performance they state when related to your situation. 

You mentioned having a 12V 240V coldbox. Presumably no gas.

Do you have any current rating for it because, especially in warmer weather, this one appliance could dictate most of your power requirements.


----------



## vwalan (May 2, 2011)

hi, the best way is to fill the roof with as many panels as you can. start with one or two and keep adding. 
shame on the transit the panel wasnt fitted the other way round, could have got two on the roof in that space. 
yes its probably better to have a sloping panel but its far easier to just have them flat on the roof and just wipe them off occasionally. i have 6x 80wt panels and 700amp battery bank. i started with 3 panels but added another 3 last year. this winter i used pulse modulation regulaters and they certainly make a differance. having got friends with all types of panels i chose poly crystal , some now say the old mono crystal are better but i cant really say .i like the look of the poly. 
also use a battery to battery charger while on the move. mine is a 20amp 24v to 12 volt 3 stage charger. you can get 12 to 12 . very simple to fit .just 2wires to the first battery and 2wires to the second.  we use lots of power while away and when home i power the fridge and freezer in the house by extension lead into the house. if you have the patients keep eyes on ebay .the prices vary . i bought bp or thats what the box etc told me . who knows but they work fine.


----------



## barryd (May 3, 2011)

I want a panel but I have been quoted silly money for fitting one and there are no dealers near where I live that seem specialist in this.  I think we are quite frugal with our power after reading other peoples experiences.  We have one 110AH battery and can easily survive 5 days without hookup or moving on a full charge.

We use LED lights and a 10" flip top TV.  Fridge and heating is gas or 240v so no drain there.

In the summer in Europe I can drive every couple of days from Aire to Aire and never go on hookup.

Sometimes though it would be nice not to worry about it and be able to stay longer without having to move on.  Perhaps we would get away with a 50-90 watt? 

Where is the best place to get them and do any of you want to come and fit it for me as Im totally useless!  Well either that or recommend someone in the north east.


----------



## vwalan (May 3, 2011)

hi barry .keep checking e bay. i bought mine from quite close to me .i bought 5 but sold 2 .i,ll try to remember to ring them tomorrow .are you coming anywhere near cornwall. they ar easy to fit . use a couple of aluminium angle a gland nut and some cable .i also have an address for the regs.let me know if you are about . cheers alan.


----------



## barryd (May 3, 2011)

vwalan said:


> hi barry .keep checking e bay. i bought mine from quite close to me .i bought 5 but sold 2 .i,ll try to remember to ring them tomorrow .are you coming anywhere near cornwall. they ar easy to fit . use a couple of aluminium angle a gland nut and some cable .i also have an address for the regs.let me know if you are about . cheers alan.


 
Cheers Alan

I havent a clue what Im looking for and there is no way I would attempt to do it myself.  Thanks for the offer but Ive no plans to be in Cornwall.  Will be away on the East Yorks Coast tomorrow for a week or two then off to Europe in June.  Would be nice to get something sorted but probably not time now.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## vwalan (May 3, 2011)

oh well never mind . these days a couple of hundred should see a 80wt on the roof .i would fit it for fun. only takes a couple hours . maybe less. have a good time .


----------



## barryd (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Alan,  Ive been quoted £750 for having a 90w fitted!  Cant justify it at the moment and Im sure it can be done cheaper!


----------



## barryd (May 3, 2011)

I have no idea which is best but that does seem like a good deal.

My problem is I have Arthritis and cant go on the roof (Im also too heavy! )

My next door neighbour is an very clever engineering type but has just had his first baby.  Normally I would give it to him as a project in exchange for a big piece of cheese from France or somewhere but it doesnt seem fair at the moment!

I suppose I could buy the kit and get one of the local dealers to do it but I dont trust them.


----------



## Tony Lee (May 3, 2011)

Depends a lot on how much vacant real estate you have on your roof and whether you prefer to park in the shade or in full sun - among several other sometimes less-important considerations.


----------



## solarman (May 3, 2011)

"]Was up early this morning to measure the panels charging output,sun was out but still cloudy..these readings were taken abot 7.30
while the sun was still at low angle and just clearing house roofs,so i expected a low reading.


















A couple of hours later sun higher but still cloudy on and off and these are the readings now....

















for those enquiring about purchase of solar equipment,i bought all mine from ebay suppliers,this
panel and charge regulator was about 240 pounds last year and i fitted it to the roof with tigerseal
on aluminium angle brackets,if any one needs any help installing one i woill try to help out if not too far or otherwise if you can get to me  would be easier,
Solarman.


----------



## maingate (May 3, 2011)

barryd said:


> I have no idea which is best but that does seem like a good deal.
> 
> My problem is I have Arthritis and cant go on the roof (Im also too heavy! )
> 
> ...


 
Hi Barry,

I have just got back home and I am catching up on threads.

My 90 watt solar panel came from www.stonewindandsolar.co.uk. They might still have some offers on. You could always ask them about fitting, £750 is a rip off price for a panel, regulator and fitting. They are based in Stone, Staffs and you could do a detour on your way to France.


----------



## maingate (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the photos solarman.


----------



## TonyG44 (May 3, 2011)

I have an 80 watt PV type panel, which apparently works better for the UK than say sunny Morocco, It powers lights and my espacher deisel heater, stereo runs off the car battery, charge lap tops camera batteries when driving or a friendly cafe, fridge runs on gas. Never had to charge the battery and it's never been in the red, brilliant!


----------



## barryd (May 4, 2011)

Thats a really kind offer thank you.  We probably wont be in Brittany untli the end of our trip though as we are heading to Switzerland and Italy first.

If we change our plans I will PM you.  Once again thanks.

Cheers Maingate for the link.  I dont mind paying someone to do it I just dont want to pay £750.  Happy to fork out £200 for the kit on ebay and drive somewhere that will fit the whole thing for say £100-150.  I though it was only a couple of hours work but could be wrong.  What do I know?


----------



## barryd (May 7, 2011)

solarman said:


> "]for those enquiring about purchase of solar equipment,i bought all mine from ebay suppliers,this
> panel and charge regulator was about 240 pounds last year and i fitted it to the roof with tigerseal
> on aluminium angle brackets,if any one needs any help installing one i woill try to help out if not too far or otherwise if you can get to me  would be easier,
> Solarman.


 
Must of missed your post.  That setup looks good.  Where abouts in the UK are you?

Cheers
 Barry


----------

